# i am throwing in the towel



## aaronblaine1

God has turned from me.I am out of a job,my attempt at being self - employed has failed. Therefore i am done.My job searching is over. i cry out to god to help me and i hear no answer. I just want a job and i can't find one and my wife is supporting me. so whatever happens,happens.This is the beginning of my end.


----------



## Nugefan

God has not and will not turn his back on you .....

keep chugging along , something will come thru for you ....


----------



## BRIAN1

Sorry to hear about your job situation. You have to ask yourself one question though...why are you putting an answer on a time line. God's time is not necessarily our time. Prayers will be answered, but you must be patient and show your family/freinds that your trust is in the lord, not man. Most importantly, be a humble and faithful servant to god and then, you will find the answers you have been searching for. God bless.

Brian1


----------



## K80

Nugefan said:


> God has not and will not turn his back on you .....
> 
> keep chugging along , something will come thru for you ....





Remember, it is not if or how far you fall but how you pick yourself up by your bootstraps that show what kind of man that you are.

Keep your head up and keep your faith in the lord,  all is possible with the lords help.

Also, the lord puts no more on us than we can bear.


----------



## Nugefan

K80 said:


> :
> Also, the lord puts no more on us than we can bear.



so , so true .....sometimes it's a heavy load , thats when ya have to hand it to the Lord for him to carry ...


----------



## Woodsong

aaronblaine1 said:


> God has turned from me.I am out of a job,my attempt at being self - employed has failed. Therefore i am done.My job searching is over. i cry out to god to help me and i hear no answer. I just want a job and i can't find one and my wife is supporting me. so whatever happens,happens.This is the beginning of my end.



God can't have totally left you- looking at your avatar he clearly blessed you with a fish so big it won't even fit in your cooler- I'd say yer cup, er, your cooler, runneth over.  

Seriously- God works in mysterious ways.  You are living in the midst of the worst economy since the great depression.  You have LOTS of company in these difficult times.  Focus on God and His Love and everything else will work out.  Stay in prayer and ask for His direction.  We all know that saying, "Thank God for unanswered prayers."  You never know what he may be keeping you from via taking your self employment away.  One thing is for sure, God has MUCH better things in store for you yet!


----------



## humdandy

aaronblaine1 said:


> God has turned from me.I am out of a job,my attempt at being self - employed has failed. Therefore i am done.My job searching is over. i cry out to god to help me and i hear no answer. I just want a job and i can't find one and my wife is supporting me. so whatever happens,happens.This is the beginning of my end.



Did god tell you to quit looking?


----------



## David Parker

It'll all work out, that I know.  Keep thinking positively and use the laws of attraction to your advantage.  Good energy attracts more good energy.  You can do it.


----------



## stringmusic

aaronblaine1 said:


> God has turned from me.I am out of a job,my attempt at being self - employed has failed. Therefore i am done.My job searching is over. i cry out to god to help me and i hear no answer. I just want a job and i can't find one and my wife is supporting me. so whatever happens,happens.This is the beginning of my end.



I'm sorry to hear that finding a job is difficult right now for you. God has not left you, it looks as though you are thinking of leaving Him. I understand times get tough, but where can you go if you turn from Him?

Read the book of Job in the OT and it might help you get through this situation a little easier.


----------



## aaronblaine1

Thank you all for the encouragement. I will have an appointment with GOD and i will speak to those things that are bearing down on me. I know better than to act like this.I have things that are screaming at me and they need to be spoken to


----------



## mclellandk

Prayer of jabez


----------



## Ronnie T

aaronblaine1 said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement. I will have an appointment with GOD and i will speak to those things that are bearing down on me. I know better than to act like this.I have things that are screaming at me and they need to be spoken to



These are very tough times. It's happening to a lot of people and I'm sorry it's happened to you.  Fortunately, you have a wife that has some income.  Don't let the work issue get you down.

In my community the home repair guys are really struggling.  They're taking any kind of job that comes along, and some of those jobs aren't great.

Keep looking and asking God to help.


----------



## bamaboy

All GREAT advice guys,never turn your back on God!! He has never turned his back on any of us!!! Trust in the Lord and he will carry you through this!


----------



## 35 Whelen

Gwinnett County is looking for school bus drivers:

Call: 678-225-7670
To apply online please visit:
http://www.gwinnett.k12.ga.us/trans


----------



## aaronblaine1

Can't do it.I have epilepsy


----------



## gordon 2

Alot of self employed people are having a rough time everywhere right now... as Ronnie T said.

Don't let your dream of being self-employed die, because you are having a set back right now...

It will certainly help talking to God, but also it might help talking to other self-employed who share you dreams of achievement and have been scared enough to pee their pantalons a few times in the past...

I know brother Lowjack here on this forum ( a pastor) has given sound advise regards being in and out of business... might what to ask him with specifics. Brother Lowjack, I'm putting you on the spot...but... I know what I'm doing...LOL.


----------



## Huntress

Hold your head up high and keep your faith.  God is in control and will lead you to where you are meant to be.


----------



## Lowjack

THis seems to be going around the country , despair and anxiety.
Sometimes we have to look beyond where we are and move to other areas if we want to survive.
In 1974 I had to make a big descision and move away from where I was as work was not available.
The home improvement field is booming in South Fla I would look into it , even if it means moving here.if work doesn't come to you , then you go work is.


----------



## Lowjack

Also Remember the Hurricane Sandy damaged over 1 million properties in 17 States , I say there is a lot of work there , even if temp a year or two.


----------



## ambush80

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I feel for you.  I closed shop on my little business 4 years ago (construction/remodeling).  Stuff happens.  Dig your heels in and hold your head high.  The best you can do is the best you can do.  Best wishes for a change in your situation.


----------



## leemckinney

aaronblaine1 said:


> God has turned from me.I am out of a job,my attempt at being self - employed has failed. Therefore i am done.My job searching is over. i cry out to god to help me and i hear no answer. I just want a job and i can't find one and my wife is supporting me. so whatever happens,happens.This is the beginning of my end.



I wish that I had a answer or you.  I do not.  I can tell you that you are not alone in your struggle.  I have been out of work for over two years now.  I also worked in the construction industry.  I do not understand God's silence either but I know that all of us face it at times.  It definitely is a test of faith to go through it.

One of the things that I have realized though is that if we walk away from God, we have not gained anything.  We are still in the same bad situation so we really do not have any options other than sticking it out.

As men we question everything about ourselves when we are unemployed for any length of time.  We beat ourselves up.  Try to remember that most times our situation has nothing to do with us.  There are 26 million of us right now and more being added daily.

In the end, none of it matters.  I have lost my house, credit, a lot of possessions and I have come to learn how to be happy that I can still hunt and fish.  I can spend more time with my grandkids.  Our work is not everything we are.  Spend your time looking for work and then take advantage of the time and do some things that you usually never have time to do.  Take long walks.  Grab a book and sit under a tree and remember that this too will pass.

God bless and I hope that things change soon for the both of us.


----------



## aaronblaine1

The lord blessed me with 2 guide trips. i have the lowest rate on Lanier. www.striperaddict.net


----------



## leemckinney

aaronblaine1 said:


> The lord blessed me with 2 guide trips. i have the lowest rate on Lanier. www.striperaddict.net



That is great.


----------



## Papa Bear

Prayers sent to you brother!  I too a few years back was laid off.  I was lucky to have my men bible study group around me during this difficult time.  I then landed a job with what I thought was a Christian group of people and spent 1 1/2 yrs of misleading people and making a lot less money.  A friend gave me a call and said to contact my current employer and The Lord answered my prayers  just a few months back granting me the opportunity to work with a first class company who pride their self in honesty.   I do know God's time clock is different than ours.  Continue your prayers, he knows your needs and will provide for you.  He will Bless you when you think he has forgot.  Prayers sent to you and your family brother.


----------



## jlmartin25

Jeremiah 29:11


----------



## jerry russell

PM sent to you on a guiding lead...


----------



## aaronblaine1

Thanks to all of you.So much appreciated


----------



## XIronheadX

I have been in the lowest ditch I could climb in Aaron. Have strong faith regardless. Good luck.


----------



## speedcop

God never sticks live biddies under a dead hen. Keep your head up and your face to God, you'll be ok


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Branch out and look for jobs other than the specific one that you want. It might increase your chances. Prayers sent


----------



## Greg45

God dose not turn his back he just makes sure the plans he has for you go the right way dont give up on him he always come through in the end and its always better than you hoped for


----------



## crazyjigr

Yes,no and I have a better plan for you. 
Are they ways prayers are answered 
Hang in there


----------



## professorwingbone

aaronblaine1,

There is a great book out there that I think you would be well advised to read. It is a small paperback book and I read it last year while sitting in my deer stand. It is entitled:

SECOND GUESSING GOD: HANGING ON WHEN YOU CAN'T SEE HIS PLAN by Brian Jones.

Google it. It sells for $10.95 (I think) and is a good read. It will make you see things through different eyes. My prayers are with you. I know God is with you.

Fred Cox


----------



## HighCotton

Ask God what He wants-- what His will is for you.  Ask that His will be revealed to you.  Don't pray for what you want (a job).  Pray for what He wants.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

aaronblaine1 said:


> God has turned from me.I am out of a job,my attempt at being self - employed has failed. Therefore i am done.My job searching is over. i cry out to god to help me and i hear no answer. I just want a job and i can't find one and my wife is supporting me. so whatever happens,happens.This is the beginning of my end.



I was laid off two years ago and there were no jobs available in my field due to the economic conditions that were not only causing the same type folks to be laid off, but also many of those companies just flat going out of business. There was no turn around in sight so I went back into business for myself. It has been a struggle for the past two years, but after nearly 25 years of marriage and several economic / fiscal struggles nearing the edge of bankruptcy many years ago I know for a fact that God will not put you through something that he cannot bring you through. 

What I have learned in my many years of living (over half a century) is that when hard times hit it is more prudent to thank God for the blessings he is giving you than to complain about the ones you think you should have that you feel he is not providing. It is a time to take a deep look into what you are doing for HIM, how you are living your life and what you are putting front and center as priorities. 

The hardest thing for a self employed individual, that is a Christian, to do when he knows every penny counts for paying the bills, is to tithe faithfully. Many of us that are self employed and call ourselves Christians also make the mistake of counting every dollar we earn as OUR money that WE alone earned. The truth of the matter, for everyone, whether employed by others or self employed is that any money that comes our way through business or otherwise is HIS money that HE has provided for us as a blessing upon us as his faithful servants. It is our beholden duty as a Christian to at a very minimum willingly and without remorse or regret tithe the first 10%, not after expenses or taxes, but the very first amount that comes across our desk. That is all he asks of us, and while it seems monumental to us, it is trivial in the big picture. 

God loves our faithful attention to him and what little he asks of us. He does reward that back upon us ten fold as long as we have our spiritual ducks in a row and are living our life for HIM, not ourselves. 

We do not walk alone, nor do we live our life based on the mighty dollar. If we only speak of faith, but do not live it, and instead depend on the dollar for our salvation from our hardships, instead of living for HIM and his blessings, then the mighty dollar will let us down every time.

We quickly realized that the mortgage companies are not your friend, do not care if you keep your house or not and are not interested in working with you to do so. My last conversation with them (just two days ago) I told them that I no longer needed their services and we would somehow make the payments on the house and when the time was right and it was possible we would be refinancing our mortgage with a smaller institution and getting out from under their companies oppressive thumb. When they asked how we would accomplish this on our current level of income I only gave them a one word answer; Faith. To which they had no reply. It was almost as if I had smited the devil himself. 

Evaluate your life, your priorities, who you are really living it for. Walk in faith, live every minute in faith and never let the devil get you down. That is his job and he loves to see Christians lose faith and fail, especially to the point of turning their back on God.

I know what you are going through, but I also know God blesses those that are faithful to him, and though his plan for us may not match what we feel it should be, His plan is always the best.

Don't give up, don't give in, cloth yourself in the armor of Faith and march forward doing everything God ask of you, especially tithing, expecting nothing in return and being thankful of every little blessing God gives you on a daily basis. 

Look around and you will see those with lives much much much worse than yours that are abundantly happy with what God has given them. Then ask yourself.......


----------



## one hogman

For You and All that are in bad Need at this Time, I have been blessed abundantly and Thank God for it !!!


----------



## StriperAddict

*amen & amen...*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was laid off two years ago and there were no jobs available in my field due to the economic conditions that were not only causing the same type folks to be laid off, but also many of those companies just flat going out of business. There was no turn around in sight so I went back into business for myself. It has been a struggle for the past two years, but after nearly 25 years of marriage and several economic / fiscal struggles nearing the edge of bankruptcy many years ago I know for a fact that God will not put you through something that he cannot bring you through.
> 
> What I have learned in my many years of living (over half a century) is that when hard times hit it is more prudent to thank God for the blessings he is giving you than to complain about the ones you think you should have that you feel he is not providing. It is a time to take a deep look into what you are doing for HIM, how you are living your life and what you are putting front and center as priorities.
> 
> The hardest thing for a self employed individual, that is a Christian, to do when he knows every penny counts for paying the bills, is to tithe faithfully. Many of us that are self employed and call ourselves Christians also make the mistake of counting every dollar we earn as OUR money that WE alone earned. The truth of the matter, for everyone, whether employed by others or self employed is that any money that comes our way through business or otherwise is HIS money that HE has provided for us as a blessing upon us as his faithful servants. It is our beholden duty as a Christian to at a very minimum willingly and without remorse or regret tithe the first 10%, not after expenses or taxes, but the very first amount that comes across our desk. That is all he asks of us, and while it seems monumental to us, it is trivial in the big picture.
> 
> God loves our faithful attention to him and what little he asks of us. He does reward that back upon us ten fold as long as we have our spiritual ducks in a row and are living our life for HIM, not ourselves.
> 
> We do not walk alone, nor do we live our life based on the mighty dollar. If we only speak of faith, but do not live it, and instead depend on the dollar for our salvation from our hardships, instead of living for HIM and his blessings, then the mighty dollar will let us down every time.
> 
> We quickly realized that the mortgage companies are not your friend, do not care if you keep your house or not and are not interested in working with you to do so. My last conversation with them (just two days ago) I told them that I no longer needed their services and we would somehow make the payments on the house and when the time was right and it was possible we would be refinancing our mortgage with a smaller institution and getting out from under their companies oppressive thumb. When they asked how we would accomplish this on our current level of income I only gave them a one word answer; Faith. To which they had no reply. It was almost as if I had smited the devil himself.
> 
> Evaluate your life, your priorities, who you are really living it for. Walk in faith, live every minute in faith and never let the devil get you down. That is his job and he loves to see Christians lose faith and fail, especially to the point of turning their back on God.
> 
> I know what you are going through, but I also know God blesses those that are faithful to him, and though his plan for us may not match what we feel it should be, His plan is always the best.
> 
> Don't give up, don't give in, cloth yourself in the armor of Faith and march forward doing everything God ask of you, especially tithing, expecting nothing in return and being thankful of every little blessing God gives you on a daily basis.
> 
> Look around and you will see those with lives much much much worse than yours that are abundantly happy with what God has given them. Then ask yourself.......


 
Priceless.


----------



## usmc2112

Don't you dare give up, I was in your shoes once.  I walked away from the worst job I ever had with no unemployment benefits because I was tired of fighting it.  I had to wait 4 months, but I went in for two job interviews in the same week and I got them both.   Now I am really happy with my job and looking at a possible promotion.  During the 4 months between jobs it was hard, I didn't know where my next paycheck was coming form, but my roommates, former co-workers, church members and others all  helped me get by.  I know it's cliche, but it's always the darkest before the dawn, and one day you will look back at this moment and say to God, I was really ready to give up, but you had my back.  Hand it there, PM me if you need to talk


----------



## mtnwoman

aaronblaine1 said:


> God has turned from me.I am out of a job,my attempt at being self - employed has failed. Therefore i am done.My job searching is over. i cry out to god to help me and i hear no answer. I just want a job and i can't find one and my wife is supporting me. so whatever happens,happens.This is the beginning of my end.



No! keep praying and we'll keep praying for you. You will get a financial breakthru, and it will probably come from the oddest place! Just believe that God is the man with the plan!!


----------



## alvishere

Wow...great people and great advice.....keep the Faith!


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Cmon man lots of people are in tough situations with jobs and family. Don't think that God has left you because you're one of those people! Just be faithful. Give more away now in your time of low income, and you will receive it back in greater amounts. Not that you wanna think about it, but there's always SOMETHING worse you could be going through. You still got your wife, be thankful


----------



## sniper22

Maybe you need some alone time with The Lord?  Try spending some time listening to what God has to say, He could be telling you He has something else in mind for you. Remember Moses? 40 years not knowing what he was supposed to do. How about David? Years in prison. God don't work for us, we work for Him. Be thankful your wife is able to support you. Mine has been supporting me for 4 years and she knows I'm trying. It's our job to lead our families and that also means making the right decesions and not doing anything in haste. God bless you brother. Don't ever consider giving up.


----------



## kreekhunter

Brother God doesn't turn from us, we turn from Him. God's love remains the same. I was in a bad financial struggle, i had become an alcoholic, and was even smoking pot. I was just about as low as i could go. I was ready to give up on life. It was then, when i was at my weakest point that God was at His strongest. I had backslid from God for 12 years, but now i know that He allowed me to reach my lowest point before He stepped back into my life, and showed me who was really in control. I have turned my life back over to the Lord for about 3 months now, also been sober of everything since labor day. It is so good to be back with the Lord. I feel so good now, it has me questioning was i ever saved before?Remember God knows what is best for us. If i had not slipped and lived in sin i wouldn't have seen how good God is to pull me out of that situation. We have to walk through the valley before we reach the top of the mountain. Just remember on those rough, and tough days that God is in the same place He was when His son was on the cross dying for our sins. I will be praying for you brother. Remember how small or big it is give God the praise and glory. GLORY TO GOD.


----------



## MudLuvr

God is there in every move snd decision you make he will see you through this he is just testing you stay strong I'm praying for you.


----------



## bostontom

*you are not alone brother look behind you*



aaronblaine1 said:


> God has turned from me.I am out of a job,my attempt at being self - employed has failed. Therefore i am done.My job searching is over. i cry out to god to help me and i hear no answer. I just want a job and i can't find one and my wife is supporting me. so whatever happens,happens.This is the beginning of my end.




my friend: look behind your steps he is carrying you.
your still breathing arnt you? your wife is still supporting you right? so God always hears and answers. just work hard and focus with quietness. he will not and never has abandoned anyone who calls on him:
the brothers are right your human mind is weak and Gods timing is perfect. so dont give Him a time line to act. looks like he is trying to teach you something. hummmmm maybe patience.  be happy you have a good wife and that alone is a blessing as long as your breathing i suggest all is not lost


----------

